# Power Of Simran



## Prabjyot Kaur (Dec 2, 2004)

Taken from book "Ever Existent Being (GOD) As viewed through Gurbani & Science" - by Subedar Dharam Singh

*SIMRAN *

Many homes in England have installed “Alarm System' to guard against thieves and bad characters making surprise entry.

Whenever an animal or a person enters the functional zone of the alarm, it is switched on automatically. In Gurdwara or public places, washrooms are installed with heaters for drying up washed hands instead of a towel. When the hands are placed close to the opening of the heater, it is switched 'ON' automatically and hot air blow-dries the hands. When the dried hands are withdrawn, the heater is automatically switched 'OFF'. Some entrances have automatic doors, which would open when a person approaches within a few feet. After the person has crossed, the doors are again closed automatically. There are many other implements that operate automatically and come to stop after the operation.

Normally we never pay attention to the principle behind automatic functioning. Our body always emits infrared rays that switch 'ON' the implement with our approach. As soon as we are beyond the range of operation, the implement is switched 'OFF”.

For switching 'ON' and 'OFF' or change of channels, we use a remote control that is fitted with an electric cell. However in case of human body, Electro Magnetic Force (EMF) generates Infrared rays of a given length that can be employed for automatic operation. E.M.F. generates many other forms of rays like X-rays, visible light rays, microwaves and radio waves etc. In fact the centrally produced wave is the same, it is only the distance from the
source of generation that changes the wavelength. The changes in wavelength produce different rays and serve different functions.

At times we plan to visit a friend but fail to make it. When we finally do visit, then some times we hear, “You have been very much on my mind and I was planning to visit you. How nice that you have come!”At other times we telephone and the person responds that he was about to ring, meanwhile the ring has come.

How does it happen? Our mental thought creates a vibration in the E.M.F. in our body. The wave creates a spectrum in our bodily Electro Magnetic Force (E.M.F.) a wave of given frequency and a question may be asked that in the above illustrations of wireless telephone, radio and television, energy is supplied by an installed battery or from electric supply lines. However, unlike these implements, our body is not connected to any source of Energy.

How then does our body exhibit Electro Magnetic Force (EMF)?” The scientists have furnished the reply to this. Mr. Leonard Flint Ristov is a scientist, who also specializes in the knowledge of Palmistry and Super-Natural vision. He writes in his book “Opening Closed Doors”: The famous American Scientist, Mr. Robert A. Monroe, President of The Institute of Applied Sciences and an expert in Telepathy writes in his book, 'Journeys Out of the Body' that The Electrical, Magnetic and Life are three forces that are linked with each other.

The existence of any one of them is the fore-runner of the presence of the other two. Mr. Maxwell Cade has invented an implement named “Mind
Mirror” and shown through experiment that our brain is activated by a very weak Electro Magnetic Spectrum. There is evidence of different function of the brain with varying frequencies of the spectrum.

The foregoing scientific discussion establishes that our life in itself is an Electro Magnetic Force (EMF). Thought is an Energy that links us through messages to another person, using the Spectrum.

It is this principle that has led us to Telepathy, linking us not only with our distant relatives and friends but also with the past dead ones, talking to them without the help of any implement. 

*Thought Force does the entire trick!*

Remembering a person brings us the vision of his figure. His known attributes also come to mind, for example a thought of my friend, Ghumanda Singh, reminds me not only of his figure but also “Thought in itself is a Life Force, that every person is endowed with. This force is also part of the Universal Vibration Electro Magnetic Spectrum. SuperNatural vision is also based on the same vibration system”. and without” but impossible when “filthy within”. 

It is so, because the flow of evil thoughts is directed to outward worldliness, but noble thinking is directed inwards, God-oriented. The sphere of outgoing worldly thoughts gets more and more widened. The inward flow keeps shrinking to a pinpoint. The sages tell us that mind is not to done away with, but only changes it's orientation from worldliness to
Godliness. 

*It is this methodology that is named 'Godly- Remembrance', Simran.*

In some Faiths, the methodology of rituals is employed for ushering in state of Sahaj. However Anand Sahib Pauri 18 says: “Rituals are not effective to bring Sahaj”. Without Sahaj spiritual doubts persist and the mind remains unclear and unsteady. Without control of mind into steadiness, Sahaj eludes. It is “Shabad-devotion”, Simran ceaselessly that Sahaj is realized.

This quote contains a deep Truth that is desired in all the Ventures; let
your mind be controlled by Satguru. Let us take an example to understand this principle. Imagine that I am a taxi-driver. Due to force of circumstances, I have sold my taxi to S. Harnam Singh. He takes pity on my family and me and employs me as his taxi driver for my living. While I am the same person and it is the same hand of my own that controls the steering. The difference that has set in is that earlier I could drive to any place of my choice, but now S. Harnam Singh's word alone can move the taxi. 

*Thus when the control of mind is shifted to Satguru, then we have no control over it. Now: Thus shifting of control to Satguru ends my own free will. I am thus rid of following the dictates of my mind that were responsible for all my troubles. *

This is the state of ‘Thoughtlessness’ of mind, freed from straying thoughts. Swami ShankerAcharya Ji writes in his book on Vedant, “Real experience”: “To attain the state of meditation, mind and language have to be abandoned, leaving these behind.

Mind and language both are ineffective in the journey ahead.” Patanjali Rishi writes in the first theory of Yogic Scripture, “Yoga is control of mind”. Thus a stable mind is the pre-requisite for a mortal

*Trading of the mind to Satguru,the devotee is blessed with successful completion of task.Perform the action, ordered by Satguru. *


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 3, 2004)

Dear Prabjot kaur ji

It was really great reading but what I felt after complete reading was that It has just started and I was expecting more .It would be very helpful if you will write more about simran contiuing the topic. as you wrote about thought forces ,Yeah you are absolutely right as i have experienced it myself . and you won't believe it  I was thinking about all these topic yesterday and today I got some answer from you but still looking for more


----------

